# My room



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

hey guys just thought I would share with you my current theatre/gaming room. This was the first room I built, I have built a second one that is a lot better than mine for my dad, I'll upload photos of that next time I go around.
I am currently designing a new room for my new house that will be a dedicated room and built from all the ideas and advise I have received from you guys along the way.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice setup. Enjoy!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice room thanks for sharing your pic's.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, 
I just need to sort out a new cabinet for my equipment, that's just one I wiped up out of off cuts of mdf.


----------



## PlanetZoom (Jul 15, 2013)

Heath Cunningham said:


> I just need to sort out a new cabinet for my equipment, that's just one I wiped up out of off cuts of mdf.


You have all the important things covered :T


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

PlanetZoom said:


> You have all the important things covered :T


yeah well that is true haha


----------

